# The Treasures of Tyrov III (action)



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The command deck on the _Reaper's Wings_ was active with preparations of war, the normal crew necessary to keep the battle barge in orbit working banks of controls. Those crew members that weren't human were servitors wired directly into their console, their wiring allowing them to interface throughout the entire ship. On the exterior of the battle barge, smaller thrusters fired every so often to adjust direction and others firing to keep the gravity of Tyrov III from overpowering the ship and dragging it to the planet's surface. 

Zeros stood in front of a hologram, the glow of the projection emphasizing the noble, yet vampiric features of his face. The projection was that of the spinning planet below them, certain strategic points glowing red, drawing Zeros' eyes to them, making mental notes that he could rely upon once actually on the ground. Also running through his mind was a battle plan. While the natives below had not yet shown resistance to their presence, there was no way to be certain that they wouldn't resist the imperial forces once on the ground. Around the holotable would be Zeros' sergeants that represented each squad under his command. Along with those of the Death's Angels chapter would be a representative of the Adeptus Mechanicus, a representative of the Venris Angelus chapter, and one other representative from the Imperial Guard attachment that escorted _Death's Wings_. 

Zeros let his eyes roam from one member of the council to the next, taking in each in turn. His eyes paused longer on the representative of the Adeptus Mechanicus. While his chapter didn't have a particularly bad relationship with the Adeptus Mechanicus, Zeros couldn't help but hold a bit of mistrust towards them. This was especially the case as they were trying to retrieve an STC. Zeros was already adorned in his battle gear, the glow of the hologram causing the field around his armor to give off a strange shimmer if one's eye were to catch it right. When Zeros spoke, it was in his normal grim, yet stern voice, "Welcome all. I Hope you all know why we're gathered here over Tyrov III. If not, I suggest you voice your questions and concerns before we go over the insertion plan." He looked once more between each member of the group to see if any had any concerns to voice.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Brother-Captain Darius Vallidus watched the different pieces of the bridge's crew play their role, admiring the dedication and readiness. A fine ship.Looking to the representatives from the Adeptus Mechanicus and Imperial Guard,then to the others gathered, studying their faces, watching them. 

As Zeros turned and began to speak, he simply nodded as the man asked for confirmation that they knew of their mission. He had heard many things about this Captain. He would save his true opinion until he saw what the man truly was, for better or worse.Hand resting on the hilt of his power sword, he absent-mindedly thumbed the pommel. Looking out the viewports and upon the planets, he let out a smile underneath his helmet.

He watched the gathered, waiting to see what their questions may be.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

The vibrations of the deck rumbled up through his power armour, vibrating his sword in his hand. Luka stood near the back of the assembled group, silent. He looked at his Chapter-Master, Zeros. While he would never admit it to the Chapter Chaplains he was mistrustful of Zeros, and did not like his penchant for sacrificing others to finish the mission. He had a gut feeling that he would have more than one altercation with his Chapter-Master on this journey.

He knew nothing of this "Darius Vallidus", only what his squad had told him. He appeared strong and smart, but only time would tell if that was true. None the less, Luka did not trust him. Luka has lived his life as a lone wolf, and does not trust easily. He looked at the Imperial Guard, these men and women he admired. They had none of his abilities or strengths, yet they were capable of just as great feats of heroism and far greater feats of compassion. He would die to protect them if necessary.

The Adeptus Mechanicus was present as well. He did not like them at all, they placed their trust and faith in machines, not their friends and brothers. There were other Battle-Brothers from his chapter here as well, but he did not know them.

"Sir" He started, directing his question at Zeros. "What's the status of the civilians below, are they hostile to us? I do not wish to harm them."


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

on the surface Magos Skillm was the picture of calm, one could even say content. 

ON the inside though Skillm watched every one wiry. As The captain mistrusted him, he mistrusted him as well. Thanks to the fact he had full control over the servos that had replaced the muscles under his face he had no expression dispute the occasional space marine glare.

"Query:" he started to ask in a, much less monotone voice then most expected. "During the initial landing what is the expected deployments of the Skitarii under my command?"


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The awakening of a dreadnought is difficult at best for those who carry out an awakening, but few know what it feels like. Those who do are like Azamiah, interred with in the lethal shell of a dreadnought. The Librarian did not mind whatsoever. He knew full what was happening, the call of war had come and Azamiah would answer it. He activated his auto-senses and looked around, the chamber was dull, and his weapons were being attached to his carapace. With a loud click, the librarian flexed his limbs and clenched his blood fist. Azamiah expanded his conscious to the ship's bridge, deeming it necessary to learn what is happening, if there is one thing he remembers, its that its necessary to learn of your foe and learn of your role.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros inclined his head a little as he heard a few questions come up, turning slightly towards the assault marine that had spoken up. "Luka is it?", he asked, his mind churning through some records of this marine, recognizing that he had recently been transferred to one of the assault squads on the barge. He knew the reasons for these transfers, but he would not come to butt heads with the marine just yet. Turning back to the hologram, his finger pointed out a few locations, zoomed in images coming up in squares, showing centers of human populations. "What we know of the native population is that they are a splinter colony of humanity. If at all possible, we are to bring them into the fold of the Imperium. If they resist, then we scour the planet clean of them. We know that they do have access to some advanced technology, capable of compromising our Mark armor. That is why we will land battle-ready. Our main objective is to secure an STC template. According to our intelligence, it should be located in the capital city." His fingers darting around the planet once more to another continent. Once more he brought up a zoomed in image that showed industrial stacks and large hab blocks. "As for you Magos, for now I only want a small contingent of your Skitarii in the initial landing. The rest should remain in reserve. You'll be inserted via thunderhawk along with Sargent Gaius' tactical squad.", his eyes shifting to the Magos as he spoke.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Darius turned his head as a voice rose from behind. He observed the man who had spoken; assault squad with the Death Angels if his armor marks were any indication. Standing in the back, blending and hiding behind the armor of his brothers. Loner. Not unheard of, especially among the Blood Angels and their Successors. 


His voice reached Darius' implants, every accent and stress on words amplified and processed immediately. His voice carried a note of something...fear? No..mistrust, perhaps? He would have to be one to be watched.Mistrust among brothers could lead to disastrous results.


As the Captain responded, he watched the hologram, observing the terrain, distance between cities. Capital city..that either meant close combat or air.He looked towards the Captain. "Plan?"


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Varron sat there watching everyone. He had no questions, so he said nothing. 

"What's the status of the civilians below? will they harm us?" Luka asked Zero

"What we know of the native population is that they are a splinter colony of humanity. If at all possible, we are to bring them into the fold of the Imperium. If they resist, then we scour the planet clean of them. We know that they do have access to some advanced technology, capable of compromising our Mark armor. That is why we will land battle-ready." Zero responded.

Ha! you'd probably just sit in our cruiser and blow the whole planet to hell and back if it weren't for that jump pack plan. Varron was fine with sacrificing men for the greater good of the people, or if there was no other way. Zero however, seemed to not care about how many people he killed in his plans, so long as he reaches his objective. 

I'll watch that one, even though he's my captain.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Eve was listening to the Briefing of Captain zero in the meanwhile observing the huge bulking forms of the gathered Space marines. quite imposing she wasn't quite impressed. "not very much needed but the feeling of invincibility to charge headlong into an enemy" she thought. one sprung out as a bid odd, gloomy almost, he didn't seem to fit in with the rest of the "brotherhood" wich was basicly what space marines where. 

then she heard him voice a question at the end of hte chapter masters speech: "What's the status of the civilians below, are they hostile to us? I do not wish to harm them."
wich made her even more curious. she turned fully towards him cauzing the servo's and mechanics in her auchmentics to hum and whire with the sound of moving cogs. getting her the attention of those standing close to her as wel. 

"I ought to ask him over for a conversation sometime" she thought.
then she spoke outloud "Yes I agree we should avoid a fight as much as possible. not only for their sake but also for the sake of our own men. if we can take this without a fight our men live to fight for the Emperor another day."


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

"The plan", Zeros said as he concentrated on the hologram, shifting the world so the capital was center, "is to surround the capital. Assault squads will be with me and inserted by jump pack here" Zeros pointed to a small town to the south of the capital city. "We'll land about a kilometer outside the town in the jungle. There we will wait. I want first contact to be the Guard. That way we don't spook the locals, but we are within quick striking distance. Meanwhile, tactical squads will land by thunderhawk outside these towns here and here. Darius, I want your marines with the tactical squads on the eastern town." Zeros pointed out each town as he spoke. 

Looking at the hologram, it was easy to see that there were four towns cut out of the jungle area at the cardinal points around the capital. Each one was about 10 kilometers from the capital."Two more tactical squads will land outside the northern town with venerables Azariah and Ishmael. If we need to assault the capital, their strength will be needed most at the northern wall. Now, the capital's power is generated by power stations located in each town. Initial scans show large heat signatures, so these can either be geothermal or plasma generators. Regardless, if the locals turn hostile, the first objective for each group is to knock out these generators."

"As for the locals and the initial contact, the Guard will attempt to establish relations with the people in the southern town. We can gain a measure of them and if they've devolved too far from humanity. Any signs of hostility and I do not want any hesitation in carrying out battle orders. Our primary focus is to secure the STC. If the locals do not stand in our way then we can welcome them into the folds of the Imperium. If they do not, we're not wasting time negotiating." Zeros paused to let that last part sink in, his pitch black eyes moving between everyone around the table. "Everyone will use vox line Delta-Alpha-six. Eve, I want helmvid feed on subline Delta-four during the initial contact." 

This mode of attack did not sit well with Zeros. He would normally swoop in with squads of assault marines leading the charge, striking fast and hard by closing in on the enemy while reinforcements and heavier equipment followed up. Not only was there that little matter, but Zeros did not feel a need to bring this lost colony back to the Imperium. There was enough mouths to feed and planets to defend already. It was a tradeoff when Zeros was first contacted for this mission. His chapter could have first access to the STC but an attempt must be made to save this sliver of humanity if at all possible. Zeros had begrudgingly agreed as the STC would certainly give his chapter a major advantage.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Darius nodded, a click of the throat activating his squad-vox and shutting out communications to those gathered, only muffled sounds being heard by those outside. "Prepare for battle. We're being deployed with the tac-squads on the eastern towns. Vox-line Delta-Alpha-Six for widespread comms. Use the standard squad line for inter-squad communication."

Activating communications with those around him once again, he looked to Zeros. "A sound plan. However...your policy on civilians concerns me, Captain. They will undeniably have to be eliminated if actively hostile to the point of full-on attack, but negotiations may be beneficial to the Imperium otherwise. "


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

He awoke screaming. His mind was in torment, it's peaceful slumber suddenly and mercilessly interrupted by the cruel cascade of noise and sensations that was life. The cry was like a newborn child would, its infant mind desperately grasping on to the nothingness that it had for so long taken for granted, the nice pristine darkness that it had never even noticed existed. Yet no voice escaped his lungs, not even a whimper could be heard in the world around him. The ancient shell of the Dreadnought stood motionless, ignorant passerby's may even consider it some form of inanimate statue, yet all around it was a whir of motion, as the mechanical limbs were painstakingly moved into place, and the tech priests religiously coerced the machine spirits, that supported the being inside, into life. When the first signs of movement could be seen from the silent beast, and the first flickering lights of operating systems winked into existence: the scream finally escaped. 

The ear splitting cry almost instantly shifted to a roar of hate, of pain and of unbridled anger; until the cool, soothing liquid of context and memories washed over the struggling mind. The screaming subsided, to be replaced by a thick and heavy cough, as the long unused and ignored voice amplifier once more adjusted to the nerve impulses of its user. "Welcome to the living." announced one of the tech priests who stood before him. The hulking monster stood stoically still, hoisted tall on its own power for the first time in what could be eons. "Adeptus Astartes, Brother Ishmael of the Death Angels' Space Marines, Successor Chapter to the Blood Angels legion." the structure collapsed to its knees, repeating the mantra beneath its breath, as if some form of prayer, slowly drawing in the long ignored memories that were once more called to service.

Ishmael stood tall once more, the cruel awakening of one entombed in a Dreadnought carapace was often suffered, yet he chided himself on letting his being slip so easily during his most recent slumber; only the chapter records sparked the neural pathways that had been dormant for so long. He again looked like nothing more than a statue, and his mind was in fact far away, observing the briefing with a keen interest, and rapidly taking into account what may have changed since his last time amongst those brothers who still walked beneath the emperor's gaze. _This Zeros is with holding information_ the consequences of that simple fact could be both inconsequential or diabolical. Either the captain was a fool, and that he did not strike Ishmael as one, or he did not trust all who stood before him; that indicated that he had not fought with these brothers before, so Ishmael was not the only new face for the mission. The presense of a tech priest indicated the interest of the mechanicum, and the guardswoman who was honoured to stand amongst immortals implied that significant manpower would be required, a planetary invasion perhaps? By the time the briefing files had made their sluggish way to Ishmael's conscience, they mainly already confirmed what he had figured out for himself, the subtle feeling of another being watching the meeting from afar also told him of this mission's importance: he was not the only one being awakened.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Touching upon the captain's mind, Azamiah did not like the sound of the chances Zero's would take to accomplish his task. Nearby, the Librarian sensed a like-minded individually, familiar too. _Ishmael_, thought Azamiah, he knew him from the days before his internment and continued to know him after Ishmael's. The Librarian reached out his mind towards his battle-brother _Hail Brother, I see you're awakening was a bit rough. I'd feel the same too. Oh wait I just did_. Azamiah chuckled to himself, his voice amplified by the Vox. It boomed out and made an attendant serf jump in shock. "Apologies little man, I forget my voice has been amplified, sadly it does'nt sound like an angel anymore. Blast I sound like a drunken Ork warboss". The serf let out a nervous laughter, it was more obvious than an enraged grox. The sound of steam echoed throughout the chamber, the pipes were receding from him. Azamiah flexed his blood fist, the energy crackled from it. Satisfied, he turned his cameras to his force weapon, etched in tribal glyphs from his homeworld. The Librarian turned his mind to the warp, from that moment, the weapon burst into flames fuelled by his psychic might.

Content that all was satisfactory, Azamiah stepped forth, the dreadnought's feet drumming loudly against the adamantium floor. "Please stop Brother-Librarian", said the Techmarine "The spirits have'nt been fully appeased they...". Azamiah's booming voice cut off the Techmarine "I'm certain they will understand, besides I don't think they want to be near me anymore. Then a series of vox calls came into the dreadnought.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros shifted his gaze back to captain Darius as he spoke, "That may be, but I'm not in the habit of negotiating. Our primary objective is to secure the STC. If locals are putting up resistance, whether it be an all out attack or a stubborn dig-in, I plan to strike as quick and as hard as possible so as not to put the STC in danger. With the new technology, our chapter will be able to save millions if not billions more of the Emperor's faithful. To me it is worth sacrificing a wayward planet." The sound of Zeros' voice was unchanging, showing that the plan would not be altered. 

"Now, if there are no more objections, preparations need to be made. We will launch in twelve terran standard hours.", his right hand moving to the control counsel of the holo-table, the blades of his lightning claw, normally the size of a man's arm, were sheathed. Working a few buttons the image of the planet collapsed and normal lighting returning to the deck. Turning, Zeros walked from the meeting, his heavy armored bootsteps echoing along the grated metal of the decking and heading down a hallway that would lead to his personal chambers.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Eve called her squad trough the vox bead in her ear, "alright guys looks like a first contact mission, everybody prep your helmet picters for pictfeed to mission command and put up your best faces, the last thing we want is to start a fight because of a wrong impression, further briefing will come when i get back to you guys. and Nad, stop chuckling." she received a chorus of Aye's and a "Yes mom" from Nad using the Eve's regimental Nickname since the day she got command. 

she switched to the channel of the regimental commisars "okay guys we have a political mission here so I'm going to need a political officer with me, as we will be the first contact party. Valden you're with my squad on this one, so head over to them right now, I'll be there soon. to the rest of you I'm sending exact data right now, Brief the troops, inspire them as you where trained to do. and for crying out loud, try not to execute anyone." this time she was answered by a chorus of Yes Ma'ms as the commisars started to prepare to do their work. 

Having sorted that out. she walked up to the Astartes that seemed so out of place, the loner among brothers. remembering Chapter master Zero's adressing him, she recalled his name Luka.
"Pardon Lord Luka, Sir would you have a moment to talk?"


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Darius nodded respectfully to the Captain. "Understood. Sanguinius protects."

He turned away, beginning to move away. He saw the Imperial Guard woman moving towards the loner, giving her a quick salute before moving over towards the armory. He heard a distant echo, almost like an amplified vox sound, but disregarded it, moving to join his group of the Venris Angelus.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Luka acknowledged the Chapter Master's orders with a nod, and began making his preparations for battle. He would need to clean his weapons and armour, and he had a feeling that his bolt pistol's shock attachment needed it's power pack replaced. He made towards the armoury, and he heard a woman's voice calling out to him. He turned and observed an Imperial Guardswoman approaching him. She had long dark red hair, and looked remarkably young for the bars on her lapel. She had a large amount of augments, and appeared stressed. She asked him if she could talk to him, "Of course ma'am, what is you wish to discuss?"


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Varron's mind spun. He was to deploy with Zero. That was to be expected, of course, but is that a good thing, or a bad thing? He could keep an eye on Zero, but he would also have to trust Zero with his life. He used to trust Zero with his life, and still did, but recently Zero's seemed a lot more willing to sacrifice lives for unnecessary things. In fact, in Varron's mind Zero was losing what shreds of humanity he may have had left.

Varron couldn't count on Zero's moral compass to keep him in check. He decided that if Zero gave the order to slaughter the civilians before they put up an armed resistance, he would refuse and do nothing but defend himself.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Returning the Salute to a passing astartes. she then started talking

"You don't seem much like the rest of your brothers do you?, would seem hard to me to stand alone amongst a brotherhood like the astartes" "lets walk and talk i dont realy like standing still when i dont need to and i think we both have places to go and preperations to make." 
she gestured towards the door augmentics whirring and humming.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Magos Skillm had long since left the meeting, he had troops to ready and a STG to recover.


In the hanger for the Skitarii were readying. 

The stink of fuel, oil, lubricant rose to those who still had noses, as men got there augments fully functional. 

more then a few Servitors lumbered around, either as gun platforms or as hauling items to make others ready. 

A small gun range cracked as Auto guns barked and cracked men getting there automatic eyes in. 

Skillm paused in front of the range, he intoned to a near by tech priest in Binary, after he had grabbed his shoulder to pause him.

_Have the Armor penetrating bullets been properly blessed?_

_Yes Magos_ with that he left to complete his duty's. Skillm turned to the rang lifting a pistol up in one smooth move and took aim at a holographic target. 

"No one will take this STG from the Adeptus." he fired filling the target with 20 holes in less then a second. "No one." he whispered again.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

"Very well" he said, starting down the hallway. "I was recruited alone, and I have stayed that way. I tend to... Disagree with my Battle-Brothers on the value of life, and what it should be traded for. I am seen as a liability, and rightfully so. I often jeopardise the mission because I do not throw lives away like a spare power pack. Every bolt I fire and every life that I take, someone, somewhere is affected. I do not believe in taking lives that do not need to be taken" Luka seemed to stop and ponder for a moment, and a look of regret spreads across his face and is gone as soon as it came.

"Thank you for your interest but I have duties to attend to, if I may beg my leave." Luka makes for the turn off that leads to the armoury. What an intriguing woman he thought, it is rare, and refreshing, to not have a normal human in awe or fright of Luka as soon as they see him. He got set to cleaning his weapons and armour, and replaced his power pack. He tucked a spare power pack and two spare bolt magazines in to his belt, with the blessing of the resident tech marine of course.


----------



## Professor-Red (Mar 21, 2012)

Samiel stood silently watching the meeting unfold. Zeros described the mission and the plan quit succinctly. The mission seemed like a standard surgical strike operation and Zeros plan appeared logical and well thought out.

While not particularly adept at reading such situations, Samiel couldn't help but notice tensions between the members of the mission that lay just beneath the surface. The presence of another chapter on one of their missions was not unheard of. And in a situation such as this is seemed the prudent course of action. However, Samiel couldn't help but wonder if a conflict of egos was going to take place.

A discussion broke out over civilian casualties, which mattered little to Samiel. Death was a part of war. He had long since grown accustomed to that.

Then he noticed something. A problem... It was not his place to question his Chapter Master, least of all in front of others. So he waited until the meeting broke up.

"Chapter Master Zeros." Samiel called after his superior as he walked down the hallway. "May I have a word with you?"


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

_"Very well" he said, starting down the hallway. "I was recruited alone, and I have stayed that way. I tend to... Disagree with my Battle-Brothers on the value of life, and what it should be traded for. I am seen as a liability, and rightfully so. I often jeopardise the mission because I do not throw lives away like a spare power pack. Every bolt I fire and every life that I take, someone, somewhere is affected. I do not believe in taking lives that do not need to be taken" Luka seemed to stop and ponder for a moment, and a look of regret spreads across his face and is gone as soon as it came._

"I see.." Eve sayd nodding,

_"Thank you for your interest but I have duties to attend to, if I may beg my leave." Luka makes for the turn off that leads to the armoury._

"Very well, I'll probably see you down there again." she saluted him fist over her heart in tradition of th emost ancient warrior salute. and the salute her regiment favored most. milling over the words of Luka she moved on towards her regiments quarters on the ship he has some interesting moral standards compared to most astartes, and he brought his points almost, like a philosopher. ofcourse the only other Adeptus Astartes chapter she had ever worked with where the space wolves who despite the fact she quite liked the ones she met, where not much of refined fellows when it came to knowlege and philosophy.
Even tho she agreed on his standpoints about the civilians and their safety, she knew that when one of her boys would get hurt in the political part she would reign down a vengeance on the natives.
"her boys" she mused,
most women tended to give birth to a couple of children, but she? she adopted an Imperial guard regiment. never regreted it too.

"Hey Eve, wait up!"

she looked back. "OH Valden its you." she had been so lost in thought that she had walked straight past the room that the Netherheim 3rd used as Officer lounge.
"So how was the briefing?" Valden asked walking back into the lounge with Eve.
gathered inside where all senior officers of the Netherheim 3rd. who all stood up and saluted and sat back down again as Eve entered.

"It was okay but i do wonder if Astartes ever even joke. and then i dont mean like the Space wolves do, but realy joke, but i saw some Particular fellows"
she told the commisar. 
Valden burst in laughter, the whole room, including Eve, joining in. 
"what, it was like Astartes and Mechanicus right? I bet you saw some particular fellows there since you where the only real human in there. those 2 adeptusses tend to be particular."
"not that our own Regiment is anywhere near sane" Eve brought out trough her laughs and the whole room burst in fresh laughter again.
after the laughter had subsided she got a bit more earnest.
"now I trust all of ye have read and listened along with the briefing?,
"yes Mom!" the assembled officeres chorrused
"any questions?" 
"No Mom!" they Chorrused again.
"good now get your asses Prepping for the damn mission. Brief the men, I want full gear checks and when you did that you can board the dropship. GO GO GO"

now only herself and her command squad was left, and ofcourse Commisar Valden.
she dropped down on one of the couches and lied down on its full length.
"Nad you got an new tattoo don't ya?"
"how the frick did you know?" Nad replied.
"Becauze, my dear Nad, you usualy don't wear anything with long sleaves. or rather ANY sleeves."
"how in the warp do you always notice ALL them damn details?"
"you guys didn't nickname me Mom for no reason did ye?"
the guys burst out laughing again. Valden slamming his fist on the table he was sitting at.
"okay guys get to your quarters and prep for the mission, I'll see you all at the dropship, I'm goin to discuss some more stuff with our Political officer."

"So Valden how is the morale of our fine regiment?, having to leave our fight at the Inferno Forge system was quite a blow to morale especialy since we had to leave the others behind." 
"Morale is allround good, the men are cheerfull and more importantly, the trigger fingers of my dear lower ranking colleages are NOT itchy."
"well thats some good news. I'd hate to kill another one."
"yes i remember all to well what happened last time a commisar executed one of your boys without first talking to you. crushing a commisars throat until he is beheaded not a pleasant sight." Valden had a slight grin on his lips while he sayd that.
"shut up Valden. you know as well as i do that I am not particularly proud of that feat of anger"
"I thought we agreed on it that me and the other commisars actualy agreed on his execution?"

"forget what i Sayd lets get ready, you gotta be all political today, not to mention the correct part of it.." she stood up and walked out on her way to her personal quarters.
Valden followed but went in another direction to his own quarters.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros had walked down the long corridor, make a few turns here and there, serfs and mindless servitors moving all about, keeping up the the maintenance of the battle barge. Coming to a sealed door, Zeros punched in a code, the red light above the pad switching from red to green as the correct sequence of numbers was entered. Only those of the chapter were allowed entrance to this armory. 

Zeros had been running through the battle plans in his mind, running through different outcomes depending on different actions that could occur, trying to account for all possibilities. His superhuman mind processed this information much faster than a normal mortal, it was one of the blessings his enhanced body had thanks to the Emperor. As he stepped into the armory, he was aware of the other assault marines that had followed him there. Continuing along his business as he addressed the one named Samiel, "Yes Samiel?", he replied as he walked over to a personal locker, his own jump pack strapped to a harness. He would shift so that his back moved to the interlocking mechanisms of the jump pack. There were other mechanisms that read the energy signature of the backpack it was connecting to. Anybody other than Zeros would not be able to use the jump pack as it derived its energy from the same system that powered the rest of his equipment. As the automated arms affixed the jump pack to the rest of his armor he would look at Samiel, a cold stare affixing him with his pitch black eyes. 

It wasn't that Zeros didn't value life. It was probably more the fact that the only lives that concerned him were the men under his command. He wouldn't risk their lives without some greater purpose. After all, every marine was built for war and death was inevitable in a galaxy such as this. No, it was those that got in his way the Zeros had no tolerance for.


----------



## Professor-Red (Mar 21, 2012)

"Sir. I didn't want to say this in front of the other officers, and especially not in front of another chapter." Samiel began standing at attention, hands clasped behind his back, watching his commander fasten his jump pack. "I am concerned about one aspect of your plan."

"You propose we land in the jungle on the outskirts of the city, while the Imperial guard contingent makes first contact. It is wise allowing them to make first contact, however, a landing in a dense jungle location will prove highly dangerous. We risk injuries in the landing. And I see very little tactical advantage in doing so."

"Might I recommend landing on the other side of the jungle and pass through it on foot. It will take longer, but we reduce the risk of casualties."


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The mechanical arms fastening on Zeros' jump pack were still busy making the final connections as he considered Samiel's plan. Once the final cable was connected to the power pack, a louder hum could be heard as the jump pack powered up. "Well, there may be some risk for injury, but there's risk every time you jump out of a moving thunderhawk, even onto dry flat desert. The area that we'll be targeting to land in is mostly undergrowth, no major trees and blockages. So yes, while there is still risk of injury, we will stick with the original plan. Landing were you propose takes away our advantage of speed. If these natives attack, I want to be moving as fast and as hard as possible. That will be our greatest advantage." 

Zeros took on the full weight of the jump pack as the final mechanical arm moved away. "If any of my marines suffer as a casualty in this drop procedure, then it is for the best as they didn't pay attention to their training and I would not want such a marine fighting beside me." Tough love as the name of Zeros' game. If they were not able to rise to the challenges put before them, then what use were they? This was especially true as assault marines for they constantly went toe to toe with the enemy. They were the ones moving into the thickest of the fights. You needed to be hardened to survive.

"Now if there are no other issues, I suggest you make ready to land. We're launching in two hours.", Zeros replied as walked from the armory and back into the hallway, this time heading down the corridors that would take him to the thunderhawk bays, where he expected the birds to be fully fueled and ready to go.


----------



## Professor-Red (Mar 21, 2012)

"Yes Sir." Samiel replied as his commanding officer turned and departed.

He stood there a moment lost in thought. If the trees were not thick in that area, then perhaps he worried for nothing. But, still, he couldn't shake that feeling that something was wrong. If it wasn't the jump bothered him, it was something else. Something more primitive.

Using his augmented mind to its fullest potential, Samiel replayed the mission briefing in his mind. Perhaps what troubled him was the tension between his commander and Darius. They seemed to disagree on policy issues. If that boiled over in the middle of a mission, things could get dicey. Fast. Or maybe it was Brother Luka. Luka had always disagreed with chapter policy on civilian casualties. If that became an issue below...

Well, Samiel didn't want to think about that. Intra-chapter fighting was unheard of.

Shaking off his unease, Samiel prepared for the jump.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros stepped into the hanger, pausing at the entrance as he surveyed the situation, taking in all the movement. Servitors moving every which way, enslaved to their tedious tasks of maintaining the gunships. Two squads of assault marines were already standing by the stormhawk the Zeros would take. Moving slowly down their line, inspecting every one of them. He would give a nod here and there, finding that his battle-brothers were fully prepared as always.

Finding things to meet his expectation, Zeros gave a nod to his sergeants, each in turn directing their squad onto the thunderhawk, all of the marines moving in unison. Zeros was last to board this thunderhawk, standing by the rear hanger of the transport. He would be first out when it came time to jump. He insisted upon it on every battle and every world. The hanger door came up, creating an air tight seal, the thunderhawk's engines revving up before locks disengaged, releasing the transports, the pilot directing it out of the hanger and into the void beyond. The metal rattling from the intense speed as they headed to the world below. Zeros' right hand gripped a stabilizing loop that hung from the ceiling of the ship, his armor compensating for the g forces and changes in direction easy enough. 

Zeros stood facing the opposite direction of his men, staring at the hanger door, waiting until the red light beside it would flick to green, indicating that the hanger would drop and it would be time to jump. He let a rare smile spread across his lips, his white fang-like teeth gleaming slightly. He could sense that war would be upon them...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

After having arrived in her personal quarters she proceeded to the showers, she always made a point of being clean before the mission.

after the shower she got dry dressed up, equiped her chainsword and laspistol in their holsters. after walking a couple of rounds she was statisfied with their feel when walking around she took out the chainsword, sayd a prayer to its machinespirit and put it in its holster again. then she took out her laspistol disasembling it blessing each part with special rites and reasembling it while reciting the ritual of assembly. 
statisfied with her personal weapons she started putting on her caracpace armor strapping each part tightly to her body. she suddenly said "follow" there was a growling and from a seperate room there came 2 cyber mastiffs. who started following her around as she walked outside, towards the assembly deck where her regiment awaited her.

arriving on the assembly deck, the whole regiment saluted as one putting their fist over their hearts. she loved the sight, her boys stood united as one.
We are ready for deployment ma'm Valden say'd 
"we're all ready for deployment Ma'm"

"Good, ALL ABOARD!" Eve say'd.

and in orderly fashion every single person started to board the dropship already holding the chimera's and other vehicles. as she herself entered the ramp closed with a hiss.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Luka and his squad started to board the Thunder hawk. As his boots clanged up the boarding ramp he swivelled his head, it was good to know who would be dropping in the same area as him. He saw various other Battle-Brothers and the female Guardsman he saw earlier, as well as an empty spot where Chapter-Master Zeros' Thunderhawk was minutes ago. He was the last aboard the great metal beast, and he strapped his jump pack on, making sure it's straps were connected nice and solid. He sat down in one of the chairs, reinforced with adamantium just so they wouldn't collapse under his weight. He prepared for battle, and hoped to the Emperor it would not come to to bloodshed. With a great roar the Thunder Hawk took off, speeding towards the planet below.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Varron stood with the rest of his squad aboard the Thunderhawk.

Varron rechecked the strap on his shield and gripped the handle tightly. it would not do for the shield to be flapping around too much during the drop, lest it hit Varron or someone around him.

just remembering, Varron quickly did the second strap at the bottom on the sheath of his sword which stopped it from hitting his leg during descent. 

Now, to pray for the best, and expect the worst.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Zeros could easily hear the air of the atmosphere rushing passed the hull of the ship, it's exterior would be glowing red hot as the air friction built up heat around the protective shielding. The entire ship was rattling more as the air outside rushed passed, putting strain on joints and rivots. The ship had seen plenty of battles, and it wasn't about to fall apart on this one. 

Zeros kept his eyes on the red light, waiting in anticipation for it to turn green. He could feel the ship still descending but then it finally leveled off. They were still about 15 kilometers up when the light finally flicked to green and the hangar bay door dropped. A few transhuman strides and Zeros had leaped from the ship, head down as he plummeted towards the ground, his shoulder length raven hair flowing behind him, helmet mag locked to his side. This was the rush he lived for. He looked back, seeing the forms of his battle brothers following him. He continued to free fall, adjusting his trajectory a little before righting himself, the jets of his jump pack firing hard to slow him down. The exhaust that came from the vents was similar to the heat waves seen above hot pavement, though it seemed as if reality itself was wavering.

Zeros avoided the thickest of the jungle forest, his armor protecting him as he cut through small branches and undergrowth, his feet causing small craters in the soft earth when the finally made contact with the ground. Landing a bit hunched, Zeros straightened himself to his full height, feeling and hearing the others dropping in around him. He was already scoping the landscape, seeing if there were any hidden dangers with the forest growth.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

The red light flickered green.

while his battle-brothers jumped into the air below, Varron dropped. He literally stood on the edge and dropped. Such is the way he prefers to drop from thunderhawks.

As Varron descended he felt like he flew more than he descended. Varron loved this feeling. He felt like he was some strange bird. He felt like he was some deity coming from the sky to land among the earthbound creatures below.

as the ground rushed up near him reality started to return. Varron's jet pack fired up in order to make sure that he didn't smash into the ground at terminal velocity. Varron slightly misjudged the landing and was heading to a slightly more densely covered area of the jungle than he wanted. On the way down he angled his shield to block the majority of the limbs of the tree, but to let him keep his line of sight to the ground and to let his feet his the ground first. 

Varron landed safely and immediately looked around for waiting enemies. When he determined that the immediate area was safe he undid the second strap of his sheath and walked back towards the rest of the marines.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Ishmael felt the vibrations reverberating throughout the ancient vessel, the thunderhawk being assailed by the powerful atmospheric forces that attempted to swat it and its passengers aside like so much flotsam. The hulking form of the dreadnought sat stoic still, the somewhat cramped confines of the forward hold of the thunderhawk of no consequence to a being who was destined to live out the rest of its life entomed within a metal shell; Ishmael only saw the confines surrounding his surrogate form with a passing glance, his conscious thought absorbed into the unfolding reports and events of the deployment. His brothers were landing en masse, descending from the sky like a swarm of angels sent by the Emperor himself, bearing both outstretched hands and loaded boltguns; they were closely followed by the Imperial Guard contingent, the armoured vehicles and far more 'approachable' individuals in that section of the landing party will be making the early contact to the native population, history was plagued with far too many battles sparked by frightened mortals who wrongfully judged the benevolent children of the Emperor. Ishmael, and his kind, especially, did not make for effective assets to establish a peaceful first contact, unless of course a show of force was desired and so they were to be deployed into the forest canopy along with the rest of the Astartes. 

When the time for the drop came, the gaping doors of the Thunderhawk openned into the howling winds that buffetted the craft, and Ishmael got his first glimpse of the world on which he would most likely be fighting, all he could see of the ground, still a few kilometers below, was a roof of green rushing by; the majority of the landing craft were still significantly higher up, the men being deployed with the aid of jump packs to deacelerate their descent - Ishmael did not know of any device capable of slowing the descent of a dreadnought carapace for landing, save for the drop pods which rode like chariots from heaven. Lifting his mighty form, Ishmael marched right to the edge, and over.


----------



## Professor-Red (Mar 21, 2012)

Samiel rested on the narrow bench in the Thunderhawks main hold. His harness held him tight during the turbulent ride on entry. He always noticed that barely perceptible change when artificial gravity changed over to the real thing. In his mind it signaled an impending battle. He gave a small smile at the thought of the carnage to come.

Calm as he was most of the time, his blood lust stirred at these moments.

When the rear hatch opened, his squad jumped out one by one. Samiel was near the end of the line. When it was his turn, he took a deep breath and jumped. Unlike most of his brothers he wore his helmet on the way down. No reason, just preference.

For a time he was in total free fall. Nothing slowing him down or impeding his movements. On decent he flew faster than he ever did on the short terrestrial jumps his jetpack allowed.

As he neared the canopy of foliage, his jump pack fired a few short bursts to slow his decent. Then gave a longer blast allowing him to crash through the canopy at speeds manageable to his enhanced physique. It would have killed a normal human, but to him it was quite... stimulating.

The moment his feet impacted on the soft earth, his combat training took over. He scanned the area locating each of his squad members and checking to make sure the area was clear of hostility. When he was certain they didn't land in a danger zone, he grouped up with his squad and proceeded to rendezvous with Zeros.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

"Now entering atmosphere" the pilot sayd over the ship comms as the dropship started shuddering. and everyone inside bit down on their gummshields to protect their teeth.

when the rummbling and shuddering subsided the pilots starting talking on the onboard comms again, "Cleared admosphere, and got a clear view on the landing site. It looks like its gonna be a nice warm day for you planetside soldiers."

the soldiers inside felt the dropship slowing down as the landing sequence commenced.
"Landing completed" the shipwide vox chimmed as the last shudder went trough the dropship.

Eve took the vox handle for the comms "ALRIGHT kids. get out and form up. Inspection in 1 hour."

the clearing they landed in was quite big.. as was the forest itself. 

an hour later the chimera's where lined up with their designated squads next to them.. even tho the chimera's would be left behind,with their crews. as not to scare the population too much.

"Alright boys, you know what to do, form up per squad and move to the forest line and await further orders, Squads Algiz, Berkano, Fehu, and Skadi stay behind and guard the dropship. I want sentry groups on all sides."

as her command squad and the other squads moved trough the forest a certain unease fell over them, and she suddenly noticed.. that there was a complete absense of animals in the forest.. curious.


they reached the edge and could see the city fronteir from a distance.
"Alright men, stay put until I give further orders" and to her own squad she sayd "Okay, Valden you walk next to me, the rest of you cover us from close range. as we enter the settlement." "Yes Ma'm" was the reply.

as they closed the Town's edge. they noticed that there was NO sound coming from the Town. as they entered they saw NO one inside. "well this is odd" Nad say'd "Shut up nad something is terribly wrong," Valden replied. as they progressed they suddenly saw dead body's.... A LOT OF THEM they didn't look like they actualy fought .. just slaughtered, shredded even. "Oh shit" was all nad could think of to say. Eve Inmediatly voxed "all stationary squads make way to the city NOW".
"AYE" "confirmed" "Affirmative" "Yes ma'm" Where the general responses as the squads moved to form up behind Eve's command.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The assault squad formed up around Zeros, ever battle ready. Years of training and conditioning along with being tempered in the fires of battle meant that his battle-brothers needed no command to sort themselves out. His sergeants knew what to do and would enforce it among the other men. "Brother Mortem, what does the auspex read?", he asked over the squad vox link, using the vox bead implanted in his throat. Something was not sitting right with Zeros. There should be a lot more activity within the jungle. There seemed to be nothing.

A moment later brother Mortem clicked back, "All clear. No signatures." This did not bode well. The reports he had read suggested that there should be a lot more activity, dangerous jungle swelling animals that could remove a man's head with the single swipe of a talon. Others had toxins potent enough to overcome even an Astartes superior biology. Yet the jungle seemed vacant. He tapped into the vid feed that Eve was transmitting, seeing that they were making first contact.

What he saw as her squads entered the town confirmed what he was beginning to suspect. Something far worse was already roaming the planet. Seeing the mangled shredded bodies was only enough to confirm that there was an enemy somewhere, but not enough to determine exactly what enemy. Zeros switched to the broader vox channel to address all forces, "Everyone battle ready. There is an unknown enemy present. I repeat, there is an unknown enemy present. I want the power stations secured. Sweep the towns and eliminate any hostile forces."

He switched to Eve's comm, "Secure the town and keep a perimeter around your landing site. We may need it to bring reinforcements. I'll keep track of progress on your vid feed. " Switching the comm once more to his his assault squads, "We're going to move closer on foot, be ready to launch." He said before motioning forward. The squads were in formation as they moved through the jungle growth, Zeros at the head of the spear tip. He pushed aside branches and broad leaves, his feet crushing the undergrowth beneath as they pushed forward towards the town. His eyes constantly scanning for any movement at all but finding none.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Brother Saak announced that they had hit the atmosphere and were speeding towards the surface below. Luka performed a last minute check of his weapons, checking his sword's fuel tanks and his bolt pistol's magazine. All was well. 

On their way down he got confirmation that Lord Zeros and his group had landed safely, and had no contact. The atmosphere and then the wind rushed past the Thunderhawk, rowing out all noise, even his own heartbeats. Luka was worried, he clenched and unclenched his fists, he had a bad feeling about this mission. There were to many variable factors, and he did not trust Zeros. 

Saak announced that they were at deployment altitude, and with a grinding of steel and buzzing of electronics the assault ramp opened. The jungle canopy below was rising to meet them, and the colours blurred together, forming a striking mix of green, yellow and blue. He was the first out, taking a simple step off and immediately righting him self, waiting until the last minute to gunn his jump pack, slowing him down just before he hit the canopy. He went crashing through the branches, scuffing his armour and sword. On his way down he noticed a curious lack of wild life, "How disturbing" he thought.

He landed with a crash, his battle-brothers crashing down around him. Luka's vox chirped, and Zeros' voice rang through, "Everyone battle ready. There is an unknown enemy present. I repeat, there is an unknown enemy present. I want the power stations secured. Sweep the towns and eliminate any hostile forces." "I will take point" Luka announced to his squad. He did not trust his brothers to not shoot first and ask questions later. He began the journey to Zeros' vox marker, hacking his way through the undergrowth, his squad close behind.

He emerged from the jungle close to Zeros, and saw the Imperial forces coming out of the vibrant green trees all around him. Luka and his squad advanced to the town, weapons sheathed.


----------

